# the tallest skidmore owings merrill buildings



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

which of them do you like?

burj khalifa








http://www.laparola.com.br/burj-khalifa-a-828-metros-do-chao

nanjing greenland








http://urbanpeek.com/2012/01/06/top-10-tallest-buildings-in-the-world-in-2011/

willis tower








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willis_Tower

trump chicago








http://www.solopassion.com/node/1428

jin mao








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shaghai_Jin_Mao.JPG

al hamra








http://www.leica-geosystems.com/en/Al-Hamra-Tower_66613.htm

john hancock








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hancock_Center

china word trade center 3








http://www.meiguoxing.com/Attractions/China_World_Trade_Center_Tower_III.html

pearl river








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Pearl_River_Tower_(Guangzhou,_China)_indexxrus.JPG

AT&T chicago








http://www.chicagoarchitecture.info/Building/1032/ATT-Corporate-Center.php

wells fargo houston








http://www.houstonarchitecture.com/Building/2239/Wells-Fargo-Bank-Plaza.php

greenland plaza zhengzhou








http://www.designboom.com/architecture/som-zhengzhou-greenland-plaza-open/

tower palace 3








http://megaconstrucciones.net/?construccion=seul

pbcom makati









dli 63








http://maps.pomocnik.com/photo/the-dli-63-building-seoul-south-korea/

midtown tower tokyo








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tokyo_midtown_tower.JPG

one chase manhatan








http://www.brianrose.com/blog/2007/08/new-yorkone-chase-manhattan-plaza/

new world center tower shenzhen








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654184

555 california street








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/555_California_Street

one worldwide plaza








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Worldwide_Plaza

three first national plaza chicago








http://www.hines.com/property/detail.aspx?id=216

wachovia financial








http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/4808-wachovia-financial-c

enterprise plaza houston








http://www.houstonarchitecture.com/Building/2016/Enterprise-Plaza.php

383 madison avenue








http://wirednewyork.com/skyscrapers/383madison/

time warner center








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Warner_Center

7 wtc








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7_World_Trade_Center

gas company tower








http://www.glasssteelandstone.com/BuildingDetail/3636.php

one liberty plaza








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=24365

jp morgan chase dallas








http://friendsofsdarch.photoshelter.com/image/I0000oGpwfnSqPBo

carlton centre








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlton_Centre


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Carlton center, Africa's tallest building!:nocrook:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

times warner, great proportion and glassy!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
so do I
:master::master::master:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Top 6 

Burj
Sears
Trump
Greenland
Pearl
1CM


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
I will never forget you, my affectionate pony...:hug::hug::hug::hug:
et:et:et:et:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Can I vote for all towers?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
of course...this poll is for multiplal choices...


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

willis (sears) tower


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I will also vote 7WTC, KLI63 and One Liberty Plaza


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Okay I voted for 16 of the 30.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I voted only for the Willis Tower because it truly is in a league of its own. No other building ever came even close to it in beauty other than the proposed Changsha Sky City, but that one will probably never be built :drool:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zifeng is my favorite by far, but i do not dislike any of the buildings in the list


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

tallest 10 out of the list as a diagram


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
thank you...my dear friend...


----------



## Lithert65 (Mar 24, 2013)

Burj Khalifa


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Burj Khalifa, times warner, nanjing greenland.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

i love? ALL OF THEM
:kiss:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I detest the Greenland Plaza in Zhengzhou.


----------

